# Samsung Smart TV Remote app?



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

Is it possible to get this working the S3? I had it on my fascinate and loved it, but I am unable to get it from the play store, or make my backup work...

Can this be done?


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

This would be cool, i have a samsung 55inch and was wondering about this the other day.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Have you guys tried this? 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.quist.app.samyGoRemote
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

That may be the trick. I'll check it out and report back. Text input is the main bit for me, but the official remote app had some cool navigation features using the phone's accelerometer for navigation in leu of a mouse, which was also amazing.... Hopefully this stand in can fill the gap. Thx for the suggestion!


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

After trying it out, I feel like that Sammy go remote leaves a lot to be desired.

I'd love to find a way to make this official SAMSUNG (they're not listening, I know) app work on the SAMSUNG GS3...


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like this closes the gap for us who want this (not that there was much traffic here, but thought I ought to update:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1808188


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a different phone but when I load the app it just keeps reloading the app. Kinda like a boot loop for for an app lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

M00NEY said:


> Looks like this closes the gap for us who want this (not that there was much traffic here, but thought I ought to update:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1808188


HOLY ****! This is awesome. I finally was able to test it on my tv. I was either busy or I forgot lol. But it works really good. The only thing that doesn't work is dual view but that is because I have a 6000 and 7000's and up are only supported








Thank you so much for looking into this and posting it here


----------

